# Can I give goats.........???



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Can I give my goaties the following???

Peach peels
Nectrine peels
Strawberry tops
Pinapple cores and skins?

I know that I can give them the watermelon rinds - and they love them - but wasn't sure on the other!

Thanks
Allison


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine love ALL of those!! They can have the peaches and nectarines...just cut the pit and surrounding tissue from them. My Boots is sooo funny when she gets a juicy piece of a peach..she has juice running down her face into her beard..funny to watch.

Try citrus too...peels and all just wash them and bananas, my girls squish the fruit out of the peel while they eat the peel and leave the banana!

Of course in moderation...no problems so far, but too much will have them leaving "goat pies" :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Perfect - thanks!

I am making a fruit plate for everyone that is coming up and spending the weekend here (not my idea to invite everyone - but whatever!) and didn't want to waste a thing! I figure the goats need treats also!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well our little plum tree actually produced fruit this year and I gave one to Minuet. She ate that thing with gusto. Like it was wonderful (and she was right they were delicious) but anyway, she did just fine with it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I never had a problem giving my goats "pitted" fruit or should I say they never had a problem, I'm just careful with the pits themselves, I do think it's the leaves more than anything that causes the poisoning.


----------

